# Einkaufsgutscheine gegen Fälschung schützen



## André Uhres (14. Jun 2007)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Bild, das man zwar drucken kann, 
aber nicht mit einem Kopiergerät kopieren kann, ohne daß ein verräterischer Text erscheint.
Ich bin nicht sicher ob es sowas überhaupt gibt. 
Es geht darum Einkaufsgutscheine gegen Fälschung zu schützen.
Hat vielleicht einer eine Idee? Oder irgendeine andere Möglichkeit, die Gutscheine zu schützen?


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jun 2007)

wir machen hier keine Hausaufgaben!
(  )


----------



## merlin2 (14. Jun 2007)

Immer diese Leute, die, ohne eine Antwort zu haben, ihren nicht ernstgemeinten Senf dazugeben müssen.
Na ja, eigentlich zähle ich ja auch dazu.


----------



## André Uhres (14. Jun 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wir machen hier keine Hausaufgaben!
> (  )


Och , ich hab schon den ganzen Nachmittag gesucht, und mein Kollege ebenfalls. 
Und es ist eh keine Hausaufgabe, denn wir sitzen im Büro  :?


----------



## masta // thomas (14. Jun 2007)

Hm.. ich kann es mir höchstens mit speziellem Papier vorstellen, welches beim Kopieren den gewünschten Effekt erzielt.
Wie hast du dir das denn vorgestellt mit dem Bild? Muss das ein Bild sein? 
So ein Bild einscannen und dann den "verräterischen Text" mit Photoshop zu elliminieren ist eigentlich nicht schwer... und somit deine Methode unsicher.
Wie wärs mit unique Gutschein IDs?


----------



## Marco13 (14. Jun 2007)

In ... der aktuellen (oder vorigen?) c't war ein kurzer Artikel Bericht über Laserdrucker, die "Fluoreszierend" drucken können - kann aber gerade leider nicht genauer nachgucken - vielleicht hat die ja zufällig gerade jemand neben sich liegen?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jun 2007)

masta // thomas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit unique Gutschein IDs?


Sehe ich auch so. Erzeuge Nummern die auf den Gutschein kommen die dann mit einer DB abgeglichen werden.


----------



## André Uhres (14. Jun 2007)

masta // thomas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm.. ich kann es mir höchstens mit speziellem Papier vorstellen, welches beim Kopieren den gewünschten Effekt erzielt.
> Wie hast du dir das denn vorgestellt mit dem Bild? Muss das ein Bild sein?
> So ein Bild einscannen und dann den "verräterischen Text" mit Photoshop zu elliminieren ist eigentlich nicht schwer... und somit deine Methode unsicher.
> Wie wärs mit unique Gutschein IDs?


Danke für deinen Beitrag.
Mit speziellem Papier, das wäre eine gute Alternative, das werden wir jedenfalls noch näher untersuchen.
Es muss eigentlich kein Bild sein, irgendeine Grafik, die der Kopierer anders sieht als das blosse Auge.
Ob man die Grafik mit Photoshop leicht fälschen kann, hängt wohl vom Bildaufbau ab, 
aber du könntest vielleicht Recht haben, hab noch nicht so viel mit Photoshop gearbeitet.
An unique Gutschein IDs hatten wir zuerst auch gedacht, nur was ist, wenn der Fälscher den Gutschein 
schneller einlöst als der Besitzer des Originals? Der rechtmässige Besitzer hätte dann das Nachsehen.



			
				Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In ... der aktuellen (oder vorigen?) c't war ein kurzer Artikel Bericht über Laserdrucker,
> die "Fluoreszierend" drucken können - kann aber gerade leider nicht genauer nachgucken -
> vielleicht hat die ja zufällig gerade jemand neben sich liegen?


Danke für den Hinweis, nur ist mir nicht klar, wie das gehen soll..



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> masta // thomas hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Bestätigung. Ist jedenfalls besser als gar keine Kontrolle. 
Wenn wir sonst keine Lösung finden, werden wir auch darauf zurückkommen.


----------



## masta // thomas (14. Jun 2007)

Hm.. ist das, was ihr verkauft, denn so gefragt, dass man vor Gutschein-Fälschungen Angst haben muss?
Wie werden die Gutscheine überhaupt verteilt? Damit versuche ich mir die Frage zu beantworten, wie jemand einen Gutschein einer anderen Person (sprich des "rechtmässige(n) Besitzer(s)" (wird übrigens mit ß geschrieben ) kopieren soll - dazu muss er den Gutschein haben.. mh.. Fragen über Fragen.

Auf jeden Fall gut, dass du die ID in Erwägung ziehst.
Zum Photoshop, mit genügend Zeit ist der Bildaufbau ziemlich irrelevant.


----------



## André Uhres (15. Jun 2007)

masta // thomas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm.. ist das, was ihr verkauft, denn so gefragt, dass man vor Gutschein-Fälschungen Angst haben muss?
> Wie werden die Gutscheine überhaupt verteilt? Damit versuche ich mir die Frage zu beantworten, wie jemand einen Gutschein einer anderen Person (sprich des "rechtmässige(n) Besitzer(s)" (wird übrigens mit ß geschrieben ) kopieren
> soll - dazu muss er den Gutschein haben.. mh.. Fragen über Fragen.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Nachfrage.
Wir verkaufen Fleischwaren, das kann ja wohl jeder gebrauchen   (naja, ausser strenge Vegetarier) .
Die Gutscheine werden meistens im Rahmen einer Werbeaktion an die Kunden verschickt oder an der Kasse verteilt.
Bei näherer Betrachtung muss ich dir darin Recht geben, daß der Besitzer für seinen
Gutschein verantwortlich ist. Wenn er ihn für einen anderen kopiert oder rumliegen lässt, 
so daß ein anderer ihn kopieren kann, dann muss er damit rechnen, daß sein Original
nicht mehr gültig ist. Die ID ist daher eine gute Alternative.
Die andere wäre ja, ein spezielles Papier zu verwenden, das beim Kopieren eine Schrift erscheinen lässt.
Wir müssen uns aber noch darüber informieren, wo wir sowas herkriegen und zu welchem Preis.
Diese Lösung würde die Software und auch den Kassierer entlasten, der ja dann keine Nummer einzugeben braucht.


----------



## SlaterB (15. Jun 2007)

was ist das denn für Gutschein, der sich nichtmal von einer einfachen Kopie unterscheiden läßt?
reicht da nicht schon aus, eine bestimmtes Papierart zu nehmen, die nicht nach 5 Min. in jedem Bastelladen zu finden ist?
vielleicht noch mit Zacken am Rand verziert oder ähnlichen Schnickschnack, 
ein beliebiger Firmenaufkleber drauf und ähnliches (macht natürlich Arbeit/ Maschinen/ Kosten..)

wer den Aufwand betreibt, sowas dann nachzuahmen, 
der kann doch sicher auch statt simples Kopieren den Gutschein scannen und nachbearbeiten,
oder ist 'spezielles Papier, das beim Kopieren eine Schrift erscheinen lässt' auch gegen Scannen, Nachbearbeiten + Drucken gefeilt?

und solch ein Aufwand ist dann ja auch kein Allerwelts-Kopieren 
sondern organisierte Kriminalität,
ist das wirklich wahrscheinlich? reicht es nicht da zunächst mal anzufangen und ausgegebene + eingelöste Gutscheine gegenzurechen? 
(als Backup die Id drauf, die erst bei einer Flut von Gutscheinen dann doch gezählt wird)


----------



## André Uhres (15. Jun 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was ist das denn für Gutschein, der sich nichtmal von einer einfachen Kopie unterscheiden läßt?
> reicht da nicht schon aus, eine bestimmtes Papierart zu nehmen, die nicht nach 5 Min. in jedem Bastelladen zu finden ist?
> vielleicht noch mit Zacken am Rand verziert oder ähnlichen Schnickschnack,
> ein beliebiger Firmenaufkleber drauf und ähnliches (macht natürlich Arbeit/ Maschinen/ Kosten..)
> ...


Danke für die guten Ideen.
Die Herstellung der Gutscheine soll so einfach und kostengünstig wie möglich sein, 
also einfach auf einem normalen Frabdrucker ausdrucken.
Ein solcher Gutschein lässt sich dann wahrscheinlich leicht kopieren.
Du hast sicher Recht, gegen Scannen, Nachbearbeiten + Drucken ist das oben genannte spezielle Papier wohl auch nicht gefeit. 
Mit Gutscheinen haben wir eigentlich schon angefangen und es ist aufgefallen, daß sie kopiert wurden.
Dann bleibt wohl nur die Idee mit der Nummerierung der Gutscheine übrig.
Ich denke, das Thema können wir damit abhaken  :wink: .
Viele Dank nochmal an alle, die geholfen haben!


----------



## kleiner_held (15. Jun 2007)

vielleicht noch zum Thema "den Kassierer entlasten"
Ihr koennt beim Verwenden einer Gutschein-ID einfach die ID mit als BarCode auf den Gutschein drucken. Barcode Scanner sind nicht sonderlich teuer und eventuel sogar schon vohanden.


----------



## André Uhres (15. Jun 2007)

kleiner_held hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielleicht noch zum Thema "den Kassierer entlasten"
> Ihr koennt beim Verwenden einer Gutschein-ID einfach die ID mit als BarCode auf den Gutschein drucken. Barcode Scanner sind nicht sonderlich teuer und eventuel sogar schon vohanden.


Danke für den Hinweis. 
Das hatten wir jetzt auch schon so geplant, denn in der Kasse ist schon ein programmierbarer Scanner vorhanden.
Da man auch den Wert des Gutscheins im Barcode codieren kann, ist es eigentlich kein Mehraufwand, 
was die Bedienung betrifft, denn der Gutschein muss ja eh irgendwie eingegeben werden
und mit dem Scannen des Barcodes hat man den Wert und die Nummer mit einer Handbewegung eingegeben


----------



## Jango (15. Jun 2007)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hatten wir jetzt auch schon so geplant, denn in der Kasse ist schon ein programmierbarer Scanner vorhanden.
> Da man auch den Wert des Gutscheins im Barcode codieren kann, ist es eigentlich kein Mehraufwand,
> was die Bedienung betrifft, denn der Gutschein muss ja eh irgendwie eingegeben werden
> und mit dem Scannen des Barcodes hat man den Wert und die Nummer mit einer Handbewegung eingegeben



Das schützt dich, oder besser den Betreffenden auch nicht wirklich vor Kopien. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass es eine einfache und leichte Methode gibt, dieses zu verhindern. Wenn das so wäre, würde es keine Geldfälscher mehr geben und die Welt wäre ein schöner Ort, oder?  

Edit: Die beste Möglichkeit ist, meiner Meinung nach, noch immer das geschriebene Wort. Die Gutscheine personenbezogen verteilen, und beim Einlösen nur gegen Vorlage des Ausweises und Unterschrift akzeptieren. Der Aufwand, sich deswegen einen Ausweis fälschen zu lassen, wäre wohl zu groß (ist natürlich preisabhängig).


----------



## André Uhres (16. Jun 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Das schützt dich, oder besser den Betreffenden auch nicht wirklich vor Kopien..


Mit dem System der Nummerierung geht's eigentlich auch nicht mehr darum.
Der Gutschein wird einer bestimmten Person ausgehändigt/zugeschickt
und danach ist ausschliesslich diese Person für den Gutschein verantwortlich. 

Wir sind auf jedenfall gegen Mehrausgaben durch Fälschungen geschützt,
weil ja keine Nummer doppelt eingelöst werden kann und auch kein Gutschein 
mit einer noch nicht ausgegebenen Nummer akzeptiert wird.
Es sei denn, ein guter Kunde kommt mit einem Gutschein, der schon eingelöst wurde,
dann wird der Kassierer wohl entscheiden müssen, ob er den Gutschein trotzdem annimmt,
um den Kunden nicht zu verlieren.

Um das personenbezogen zu machen, wie du vorschlägst, wäre bei uns zwar zum Teil möglich,
weil viele Kunden eine Kundenkarte haben.
Aber in einer Metzgerei den Ausweis zeigen zu müssen :shock: , das wäre imho etwas übertrieben 
und würde zudem vielleicht die Kunden eher vertreiben als anlocken.

Ich danke dir trotzdem für deinen Vorschlag, denn er hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, 
die ich oben unterstrichen habe


----------



## Groxxda (19. Jul 2007)

Tut mir Leid, wenn ich den alten Thread jetzt nochmal nach oben schiebe, aber mir is beim Durchlesen gerade noch etwas eingefallen, was sicherlich das Fälschen erschweren würde und auch nicht zu allzugroßem Mehraufwand führt.. 
Wie wäre es mit einer Prägung? Das Firmenlogo oder nen kleiner Schriftzug genügt ja schon. 

Is nur noch nen kleiner Einfall, den ich gerade hatte, wenn noch keine andere Lösung eingeführt wurde bzw für andere mit diesem Problem


----------



## tini (20. Jul 2007)

Ich würde spontan noch mal die Idee mit dem Aufkleber aufreifen.

Also das Firmenlogo oder etwas, worauf nur ihr Zugriff habt, als Aufkleber auf den Gutschein aufbringen. Dann kann er schon mal nicht kopiert werden und die Echtheit kannt man durch "Anfassen" prüfen.

In Verbindung mit ner ID wäre das meiner Meinung nach relativ sicher.

Der Aufwand, sowas zu fälschen, würde dann hoffentlich nicht mehr im Verhältnis zum Nutzen stehen.


----------



## André Uhres (20. Jul 2007)

@Groxxda und tini
Danke für dir Tipps. Die Sache ist vorerst bei uns auf's Eis gelegt
(wie so oft bei "dringenden" Anfragen).
Eure Vorschläge beinhalten allerdings relativ aufwändige Verfahren.
Es soll eigentlich mit Drucken auf normalem Farbdrucker getan sein.
Spezielles Papier wäre eine Alternative. Aber Papier mit firmenspezifischer Prägung
wird wohl erstens etwas teuer sein und zweitens riskiert man möglicherweise "Paperjam" im Drucker.


----------



## Gast (4. Aug 2007)

Hallo, obwohl das ding auf eisgelegt wurde möchte ich noch etwas ergänzen.

Möchte man eindeutige ID's verwenden kann man das noch verbessern.
Wenn man sich das System der Barcodes oder ISBN-Nummern anschaut sind diese ja nicht durchgängig nummeriert.

Sprich:
123456 7
123456 8
123456 9

Sondern die ersten (hier in diesem Beispiel 6) Zahlen identifizieren das Produkt und die letzte Zahl ist eine Prüfziffer.

Legt man jetzt einen geheimen Algorithmus fest z.B. Summe aller Zahlen modulo Prüziffer soll 0 sein.
So kann nur der erste Code akzeptiert werden.
(1+2+3+4+5+6)=21
21 % 7 = 0
0 == 0

Dies verhindert jetzt z.B. das jemand einen Gutschein bekommt, diesen Einscannt und mit einer neuen Zahl versieht, (die er geraten hat da er den Algorithmus nicht kennt) um nun zu versuchen diesen Gutschein einzulösen.


----------



## icke (11. Aug 2007)

Um's unkompliziert zu machen, würde ich einfach den Firmenstempel nehmen und anstatt normaler Tinte / UV-Tinte verwenden, die gibt's relativ billig im Discobedarf und eine passende Schwarzlichtröhre sollte ohnehin an jeder Kasse stehen!!! Die UV-Tinte erkennt der Kopierer nicht, und somit lassen sich fälschungen leicht erkennen!! Naja mein Beitrag kam ein bisschen spät, aber hej für's nächste mal 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## masta // thomas (11. Aug 2007)

Stimmt, sehr gute Idee - haben wir mal angewendet, um Platinen zu marikieren


----------



## Gast (20. Sep 2007)

Gibt es auch Papier, das man ganz normal bedrucken kann, welches jedoch sobald es im kopierer vervielfältigt wird nichts mehr anzeigt?

also das zum beispiel auf wärme reagiert und sobald es durch das licht des kopierers erwärmt wird sich schwarz färbt o.ä.


----------



## Gast (20. Nov 2007)

Und wenn der gutschein im der Geldbörse ist, die du dann noch in der hosentasche hast kannste das original auch vergessen....


----------

